# Sirdar Kapur Singh's. The Tale Of Truth. Really?



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 16, 2009)

The following three "truths" are written in Sirdar Kapur Singh's Saachi Sakhi..the Tale of truth...

BUT NO "hard evidence" is presented..either by Kapur Singh or anyone else.
Has nayone out there got any evidence on these.

1. The First "truth" Kapur Singh relates is about a Offical Letter from the Nehru Administration to declare all sikhs from Pakistan as CRIMINALS...and DENY them access to beign settled in Punjab alone...but spread them out all over India to keep their criminal activites in check. AS an IAS Office, Kapur Singh says he received one such Letter..BUT has failed to provide a Copy of his own letter or simialr letter sent to any other IAS cadre.
IF this was TRUE..would there be a High Court Judge like Ajit Singh bains..or the DIG of Punjab Police Simranjit Singh mann etc ? Would "criminals" be allowed to go so high in Govt service ??

2. Second "truth" revealed by Kapur Singh is that the British were practically handing out Khalistan to the SIKHS in 1947..BUT stupid/ignornat/self serving Sikh Leadership FAILED to agree to this and thus lost the opportunity of having a SIKH Country as Buffer State between India and Pakistan. Sikhs so beleived in this "truth" that at every turn we have been condemning Sikh Leaders of 1947 as Master tara singh, Gyani Kartar Singh, Baldev Singh etc etc for their stupidity and ignorance.However no Hard evidence exists about this "truth"...how could a MINORITY SIKHS be given a "State" ?? How could the MAJORITY accept a MINORITY as rulers ?? This was NOT the time of Autocratic Rulers like Aurengzeb..or Alexander the great or maharaja Ranjit Singh...it was the time of DEMOCRACY..Majorty rule ...VOTES would count.

3. Third "truth" recealed by Kapur Singh relates to the so called AMBEDKAR conversion to Sikhism followed by the DALIT MILLIONS into SIKHISM. Although Ambedkar does allude to beign interested in buddhism..in his writings..he doesnt say anywhere that he and his Dalit millions were ever considerign becoming SIKHS. Kapur Singh puts the BLAME for Ambedkar and his dalits NOT becoming SIKHS..on master tara Singh and Akali Dal JATT SIKHS who didnt want to lose their Position of power in Akali dal, SGPC, Punjab politics etc. AGAIN NO HARD EVIDENCE...just conjectures and suggestions..opinions of kapur Singh ONLY. SIKHS have been agonising about the LOST OPPORTUNITY of having MILLIONS of DALIT SIKHS....and blaming the JATT Sikh Leadership for this failure...all based on kapur Singhs writings...

Has anyone out there got any CREDIBLE HARD EVIDENCE of these THREE "TRUTHS"..or are these the Figments of the fertile imagination of Kapur Singh.... Kapur Singh was a BRILLIANT MIND....but the TRUTH must be told. A man is  a Man..not GOD. IF Kapur Singh made up these..or is not entirely truthful..then we owe it to oursleves to find out the truth...especially as Kapur Singh Ji is also being QUOTED on other SUBJECTS just as he is on the above three "truths"...


----------



## lotus lion (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Gyani ji,

I wish to look into the 3rd point currently.

Just doing some basic searches threw up points which actually support Ambedkar's possible conversion along with the masses.

It must be noted that the climate at the time was one of deep hostility due to the strong possibility of Partitioning India, Which unfortunately due to the shortsightedness of the Indian Leadership (Ghandhi, Neru, Singh, Patel) became a reality. (My stance obviously) 

"Dr Ambedkar and Untouchability Analysing and Fighting Caste" - Christophe Jafferlot

Pages 127 -131

"Ambedkar weighed up very carefully the possibility of converting to Sikhism... He therefore added a rider to his agreement; namely that untouchables converting to Sikhism would maintain their privledges gained by the Poona Act... He then won the approval of the Maharaja of Patiala, the most influencial Sikh Prince of India... Then in August 1936 [Ambedkar] agreed to lead a Sikh Conversion Movement and join Hindus and Sikhs in countering Muslim and Christian proselytising among untouchables."

"Ambedkar announced his choice of Sikhism in August 1936 because he preferred to have some responsibility for the future of the Hindu Culture and Civillisation"

"... In early 1937 negotiations between Ambedkar and Sikh leaders continued and meetings became less frequent and by the end of the Year, Ambedkar no longer mentioned the idea of conversion."

"...Among other factors accounting for his decision were first, that Sikh Dalits had told Ambedkar of the atrocities they had suffered at the Hand of the Jats... and second, the opposition to such mass conversions of the Sikh political class; The Akalis - Including Master Tara Singh-feared the leadership of the community would be wrestled from them..."

"Ambedkar converted to Buddhism in 1956, exactly 26 years after he had opted in favour of Sikhism"

Source: Dr Ambedkar and untouchability ... - Google Books

There are footnotes in here which further support what is written, but this is only a preview book and i am pretty sure that this suffices for the moment.

Please note there is much more literature from other Authors (not Just Sirdar Kapur Singh) who all say the same thing. 

Source: Identity and Genesis of Caste System ... - Google Books

Source: Ambedkar and Buddhism - Google Books

I would suggest reading them all and then coming to the right conclusion.

Being perfectly honest, this is the first time i have heard anyone question such a fact which is clear as day and pretty much established by everyone.

I hope you do not mind me saying this, but i fail to see what is being achieved by questioning such things. 

Anyhow, Gyani ji, would you agree with me in saying that the above shows that Ambedkar wanted to convert to Sikhi along with the masses but was stopped, stiffled and most probably disuaded by other parties who had a vested interest?

My best regards,

Lotus


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank You Lotus Lion Ji....Let me go through the references cited..
On the surface..it does look as if you are right.
Bets regards


----------

